

Will Washington take down Apple? - MisterMashable
http://www.againstcronycapitalism.org/2014/02/will-washington-take-down-apple-and-why/
...Apple appealed the anti-trust judgement this Tuesday, but was unable to get the government “monitor’s” work suspended while the case is under appeal. Among the interesting facts that have come out about the “monitor,” Michael Bromwich: he bills for his time at $1,100 an hour and charged $138,432 for his first two weeks of “work.”
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
"Crony capitalism" is just apologetics for regular capitalism.

